

My Thoughts about AWS API Gateway Working with AWS Lambda - boyter
http://nickmchardy.com/blog/2015/09/my-thoughts-about-aws-api-gateway-working-with-aws-lambda

======
johansch
From only having played aruond with this combination for a day:

It made me really appreciate how Google AppEngine is both simple to use and
powerful.

